# [OFF] Zenwalk vous en pensez quoi ?

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'aimerais savoir s'il y a du monde qui ont déjà testé Zenwalk ?

En effet, ça fait pas mal de forums que je navigue et c'est supposé être le nouveau buzz côté distribution en 2007-2008.

Alors, après Arch Linux, c'est au tour de Zenwalk d'être sous les feux de la rampe.Est-ce que c'est pas le fun juste un peu Linux.

Vive la liberté de choix pour les OS Open Source.

À première vue, ça ressemble à Arch côté medium.En effet, Zenwalk vient en 1-4 versions de Cd,soit un CD qui va installer tout ou presque et un minimal CD(CORE) en plus de 2 autres versions que je ne connais pas.

Le Core CD va faire comme le CD de Arch, c'est-à-dire installer le système de base pour que ça boot et ensuite on monte à la pièce comme sous une Gentoo.

Zenwalk est basé à partir de Slackware et elle dispose d'un gestionnaire de package : netpkg.

Je sais pas si ça va bien cette distribution et c'est pour ça que j'attend vos commentaires à ce sujet.

Merci à l'avance  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Oh là, oh là!

Tu sais bien que j'ai essayé Arch pendant deux mois.

L'appeler la "Gentoo binaire", c'est n'importe quoi! Ca n'enlève pas les qualités de la distro... mais y a quasiment autant de rapports entre Arch et Gentoo qu'entre une 2CV et une 4L. Mise à part le côté "éloigné mais pas trop" entre les ebuild et les pkgbuild, y a aucun rapport.

----------

## d2_racing

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Oh là, oh là!
> 
> Tu sais bien que j'ai essayé Arch pendant deux mois.
> 
> 

 

En effet, je le sais et je sais aussi qu'il y a pas mal de monde qui considère Arch comme une Gentoo binaire à cause de la configuration centralisé de /etc/rc.conf. Après avoir lu plein de thread sur le forum...j'ai fait mon idée aussi et c'est vraiment pas une Gentoo !

La philosophie se ressemble côté gestion des services et de l'installation à partir du LiveCD, mais on peut faire la même chose avec une Debian en netinstall alors...la comparaison ne s'applique pas à mon avis.

Je roule encore sous Arch, sauf que je trippe pas full.

Par contre, j'utilise ma Gentoo sur mon laptop et je suis très heureux.

Arch c'est un test et c'est cool mais sans plus. J'ai entendu que tu bien de Zen...alors je pense peut-être enlever ma Arch de ma desktop et tester Zen ou autre chose.

----------

## Temet

On partage donc un avis voisin  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, plus jamais je vais considérer Arch comme quelque chose de comparable à Gentoo.

----------

## Neuromancien

L'expression "Gentoo binaire" se justifierait par le fait que ces distributions sont d'une part optimisées pour les architectures i686, et d'autre part très simples et flexibles. Mais la comparaison avec Gentoo s'arrête là. Pour ma part, après presque un an sous Archlinux, je suis revenu sous Gentoo pour différentes raisons.

Je continue toutefois à essayer de nouvelles distributions, d'abord par curiosité, et ensuite par ce que cherche une alternative à Gentoo pour les cas où je n'ai pas le temps, pas envie ou pas la possibilité de compiler (portable, ancien PC...). Je viens de tester Frugalware, une dérivée de Archlinux, qui m'a fait une très bonne impression. A première vue je la trouve plus aboutie et mieux conçue que Archlinux... Qui l'a testée ? J'ai également découvert le projet T2, un environnement qui permet de créer sa propre distribution. C'est un fork de Rocklinux, qui ne semble plus maintenu (et dont la documentation est assez confuse). Ce projet me paraît plutôt intéressant.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> J'ai également découvert le projet T2, un environnement qui permet de créer sa propre distribution.

 

Le concept semble rappeller Open Embedded. (Mais OE cible clairement l'embarqué)

----------

## davidou2a

J'ai fait mumuse avec une zenwalk en liveCd d'ailleurs c'etait pour tester XFCE  :Smile:  mais bon apres avoir testé moultes distros dans le temps je me suis jamais senti aussi bien que sur Gentoo donc je ne changerai probablement plus  :Smile: 

----------

## lmarcini

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  Je viens de tester Frugalware, une dérivée de Archlinux, qui m'a fait une très bonne impression. 

 

Frugalware n'est pas une dérivée d'Arch. La première est basée sur Slackware et la seconde sur Crux. Par contre, elles ont en commun l'utilisation de Pacman et la philosophie KISS.

----------

## d2_racing

Pacman dans Slackware...intéressant.

----------

## d2_racing

Quelqu'un a déjà testé Flugware et Zenwalk sur sa machine ? 

Au pire, je vais essayé Flugware si c'est mieux que Zenwalk  :Smile: 

----------

## mornik

kikou,

J'ai installé une zenwalk l'année dernière sur la machine à ma môman et sur celle de ma grande soeure.

Apres 1 an d'utilisation standard (internet + album photo) je dirais juste que c'est une slackware prete à l'emplois.

Sans plus. Le moins : la mise à jour de ma version vers la suivante qui étais pas trop possible. J'ai pas aimé et ma mère non plus ^^

J'avoue aussi ne pas être un amateur de slackaware. cela explique peut-être cela   :Rolling Eyes: 

Par contre elle marche tres bien sur de petites configuration. Mais dans cette catégorie je préfère de tres tres loin elive.

(qui a rien à voir puisque basée sur debian et e17)

----------

## lmarcini

OFF TOPIC : j'ai l'impression que d2_racing se mue en testeur fou...

----------

## guilc

Tiens, suite à ce topic, j'ai testé zenwalk dans une virtualbox ce week-end...

Espérance de vie, 15mins après installation   :Mr. Green: 

L'install est a peu près sympatoche, mais le gestionnaire de packages est... calamiteux ! Vive pacman franchement.

Quand je dois installer très vite une distro binaire, mon choix reste pour le moment archlinux (même si pour mes machines perso, c'est et ça restera toujours Gentoo  :Wink: )

----------

## Neuromancien

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*    Je viens de tester Frugalware, une dérivée de Archlinux, qui m'a fait une très bonne impression.  
> 
> Frugalware n'est pas une dérivée d'Arch. La première est basée sur Slackware et la seconde sur Crux. Par contre, elles ont en commun l'utilisation de Pacman et la philosophie KISS.

 

En fait je voulais plutôt dire que Frugalware est inspirée d'Archlinux.  :Smile: 

Je confirme d'ailleurs ma bonne impression. Frugalware me convient beaucoup plus que Zenwalk.

----------

## d2_racing

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> OFF TOPIC : j'ai l'impression que d2_racing se mue en testeur fou...

 

Non, j'aime tester la saveur du mois ou de l'année.

Par contre je fais toujours ça sur mon vieux desktop soit à l'abris de mon laptop qui contient seulement une Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Je confirme d'ailleurs ma bonne impression. Frugalware me convient beaucoup plus que Zenwalk.

 

Bon, je vais downloader le CD de Frugalware d'abord  :Smile: 

Alors cette distribution vient avec pacman-2g, j'ai hâte de voir si ça va bien rouler ce truc.

Merci pour les infos.

----------

